# swamped 2010 brute force 750



## cgivens23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok i was at the river about a month ago and found a mud hole that was a bit deep and swamped my bike granted i do have snorkels but they went under bike died but stated back up and ran for a bit but then died complely got it home changed the oil and plugs it smoked like hell then quit i killed it and went to start it later no power what so ever tried batery charger and jumper cable but cant get anything to come on any ideas would be great. Thanks


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Rule number 1, never ever start a atv up after its been swamped, it can and will cause all kinds of damage. Is there power to the atv, like the pod coming on? If its coming on and still not starting but turning over more than Likely u seized up the rings and lost compression. There is a thread on how to recover a sunk bike. Flush everything especially the oil as many times as it takes to get it clean, put some sea foam in it. Good luck and hopefully u won't have to have a rebuild


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^This guy is right.

Here's the link to the thread he speaks of.....good luck.

MudInMyBlood Forums Recovering a Sunk Quad


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate to say it but you might as well rebuild that engine now it's prolly toast


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i wouldn't quite worry about jumping on the rebuilding bandwagon just yet brutes can be resilient......i have seen them come back from worse and finish up the day (got to drink a few beers while we waited for him but.....lol) it sounds more so like you have no power going to the starter is their power to anything else? have you checked fuses? i know this may sound really stupid but seen guys do it more than once......is the kill switch on? i am assuming you did all of the standard steps after taking a drink checking oil and dropping it if need be?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Pull the crank cover on the left side and put a wrech on it to see if it's frozen mine did that not too long ago and motor was locked up


----------



## cgivens23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Changed the oil but im not geting power to anything screen wont come on wont turn over and the fuses are still good


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

battery charged?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Test the fuses with a volt meter to see if you are actually getting juice through them...dont just assume they are fine because they look good. It could be mud or water in a connector somewhere as well.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

did you check underneath the fuse box? i know my 2012 brute's wires underneath the fuses rotted away, maybe that happened...


----------



## cgivens23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Battery is chearged but i will looknunder the fuse box and see what happens


----------



## cgivens23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Bottom of the fuse box still looks good . I dont have a clue what else would shut down all the power to the bike


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say go ahead and replace all the fuses.....not too expensive and can eliminate a few things. Like they said above, even though they look good doesn't mean they are. Pull the fuses, clean all the contacts, put in new fuses and go from there. If you still aren't getting any power to anything, we'll go from there. Also make sure everything is still properly grounded and not corroded. Water=corrosion and gunk=bad joo joo for electronics. Use WD-40 to clean out the contacts.


----------



## cgivens23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok ill change the fuses and put some dielectric grease on and clean all the the conection and see what happens. Also if the controller box next to the cdi box goes out will that shut it down be cause it was making a huming noise i assume thats what killed the battery


----------



## cgivens23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

